# And that makes eight! (Pic Heavy)



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So I realized I hadn't done an update thread on my whole mischief since I A) got Nora, B) Nora passed away, and C) I adopted Totoro and Cloud. So... here they are! From oldest (2.5ish) to youngest (5 months), here are my baby girls. Plus some fun extras. Also these were all taken on my phone so they're not super quality.

Here's my heart rat, Euphie. 


Here's the old lady Totoro, my cuddle bug. 


Here's Cloud, my bumble.


Here's Yuki, the sweetie.


And Lulu, our darling.


Luna, my daredevil.


Nirvash, my angel.


And Ashe, my baby.


Here's Cloud, Yuki, and Nirvash excited when I said, "Babies!"


Cloud found my dinner. 


Ashe wants to drink from a straw.


And Nirvash, pulling "The Nirvash." I know all rats do this, but she does it ALL THE TIME. No matter where we are or what we're doing she'll find something to burrow in just so she can stick her head out and be all, "HAI!!"


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

They are too Cute!


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

All of them are SUPER DUPER GORGEOUS AND ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! I just realized the photo of Cloud doubled, so here's the actual photo of Ashe and the straw:


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Squee! They are all so cute! I love Totoro's name and cute little face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

All are beautiful! Euphie is so cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

3 ratties said:


> All are beautiful! Euphie is so cute!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Isn't she?  I love her. So much! <3


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

They're so freaking adorable! You named them after FF characters right? :3 I'm still struggling to think of a name for my newest girl, a dark grey baby Berkshire, with a really soft coat. She was named Blossom by the person I got her from but since shes still so young and doesn't know her name I want to rename her. I just have no idea what!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

RattieLove* said:


> They're so freaking adorable! You named them after FF characters right? :3 I'm still struggling to think of a name for my newest girl, a dark grey baby Berkshire, with a really soft coat. She was named Blossom by the person I got her from but since shes still so young and doesn't know her name I want to rename her. I just have no idea what!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, we're FF nerds! Lol. I saw your post for your gal--she's gorgeous. I thought you were considering Coco? I like Coco... but of course I'd go for something like Gaia... but that's because I have an obsession. Lol.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> Yep, we're FF nerds! Lol. I saw your post for your gal--she's gorgeous. I thought you were considering Coco? I like Coco... but of course I'd go for something like Gaia... but that's because I have an obsession. Lol.


I was almost set on Coco but I didn't really feel like it suit her once I started thinking about it. When I first got my other 2 rats I really wanted to name one of them Kairi but I wanted to keep a theme with them so that's why I went with Ellie and Noelle. With her, since she already stands out so much compared to the others, I wanted to give her a standout name as well. That and I love Kingdom Hearts to death :3 I think it suits her, she's such a sweetheart. Gaia is adorable as well, and lol trust me I can relate to the obsession part. At the same time I feel like I should leave it Blossom because that's what she was first named and it is cute, but I'm not sure. Yeah I over think these kinda things loll


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

